# mkIV rear seatbelt stuck



## pgaks2 (Jul 30, 2005)

i have a 2000 GL as my daily, the center seatbelt if fully retracted against the seat and wont budge, i know there is usually a lock applied to the seatbelt when the brake is applied but i have never taken apart a seat belt mechanism before. anyone have any advice? know of a writeup?? i use this car to run my kids to school, ect. and it sucks not being able to take a 5th person due to the seatbelt.
sheb


----------



## Geeked (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: mkIV rear seatbelt stuck (pgaks2)*

The same thing happened to my mkIV jetta. supposedly there's a release latch you might be able to hit by working a flathead screwdriver down into the top cover where the belt retracts. I never could get mine to release, so I ended up slicing off the belt and forgetting about it.


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: mkIV rear seatbelt stuck (pgaks2)*

mine locked up the other day...fought it and fought it...at some point the next day i folded my seat down..didn't check the seatbelt at that time..but later that evening it worked just fine.


----------



## IAN CAMPBELL (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: mkIV rear seatbelt stuck (pgaks2)*

You need to make sure the seat is latched on the backrest. If this still dosent work, fold the seat down and if you look where the back of the seat attaches to the car ( top corner of the seat) , theres a piece of metal that the latch on the car is supose to push down in the back of the seat. I took a screwdriver and push it down to get it unlatched and then it worked fine.


----------

